
Otto’s Self-Driving-Truck Tests on CA Roads May Run Afoul of State Regulations [pdf] - Animats
http://blog.caranddriver.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Otto-Testing-Operations.pdf
======
Animats
Car and Driver obtained Otto's internal description of how the system
works.[1] It turns out that the Otto delivery of Budweiser beer publicity
stunt[2] wasn't entirely real. They tried different roads until they found one
their system could handle well. They ran the route five times, debugging. For
the actual event, the truck was surrounded by chase cars and lead cars to make
sure nothing unexpected happened.

In typical Uber style, it now comes out that Otto has been testing on
California roads without getting a CA autonomous vehicle testing permit and
reporting their accidents and disconnects. Car and Driver reports they get a
lot of disconnects.

[1] [http://blog.caranddriver.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/Otto...](http://blog.caranddriver.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/Otto-Testing-Operations.pdf) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb0Kzb3haK8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb0Kzb3haK8)

